# NBA Playoffs



## blhowes (Apr 25, 2004)

I realize that everybody is super bummed out that the Celtics got knocked off (I understand how you feel), but its time to pick ourselves up by the bootstraps and get on with life. 

So, who are you gonna root for now? 

I'll probably root for Indiana, but, realistically, I don't think they have a chance against the Lakers. The Lakers are looking pretty good.

Bob

[Edited on 5-1-2004 by blhowes]

[Edited on 5-1-2004 by blhowes]


----------



## Ex-Baptist (Apr 25, 2004)

GO Charlotte Hornets!!!! Oh, wait a minute, we lost our team didn't we? Go Charlotte Bobcats!! Just wait till next year.

Cole


----------



## JohnV (Apr 26, 2004)

Bob:
I didn't know there was any other sport on right now, other than hockey. Go Leafs!:boldblue:


----------



## sastark (Apr 26, 2004)

*GO KINGS!!!*

Sacto all the way, baby!


----------



## ChristianasJourney (Apr 26, 2004)

Not that I'm a huge sports fan...I'm not at all.

But obviously I'm behind the Det. Pistons.


[quote:2334ef0991][i:2334ef0991]Originally posted by JohnV[/i:2334ef0991]
Bob:
I didn't know there was any other sport on right now, other than hockey. Go Leafs!:boldblue: [/quote:2334ef0991]


And should I also mention that I'm cheering for the Red Wings. :bs2:


Anyone notice those Tigers? :wink2:

It's a good time to be a sports fan in Detroit City.


----------



## blhowes (Apr 26, 2004)

[b:1fc374e204]Kevin wrote:[/b:1fc374e204]
Just wait till next year.

That thought has crossed my mind!

[b:1fc374e204]John wrote:[/b:1fc374e204]
I didn't know there was any other sport on right now, other than hockey. Go Leafs!:boldblue:

Spoken like a true Canadian. 

[b:1fc374e204]Seth wrote:[/b:1fc374e204]
Sacto all the way, baby!

They won the 1st game by 11, the 2nd by 4, and then lost the 3rd game by 25. Do you think this is a trend, or will they turn things around tonight?

[b:1fc374e204]Janice wrote:[/b:1fc374e204]
But obviously I'm behind the Det. Pistons. 

Do think it'll go to game 7? Milwaukee is pretty tough. I used to love watching Detroit play back when Isaiah Thomas was on the team. What a player!

We all seem to be routing for different teams. Realistically though, does anybody think the Lakers can be beat. With Colby, Shack, and Malone, I have my doubts. I was commenting to somebody at work today that, if this year's Celtics went against them, it'd be like a high school team going against a college team.

Bob


----------



## Irishcat922 (Apr 26, 2004)

Love the Celtics, but always a hometeam fan Go Mavs!!


----------



## blhowes (Apr 26, 2004)

[b:a1c0274ecb]Sean wrote:[/b:a1c0274ecb]
Love the Celtics...

Excellent discernment.

[b:a1c0274ecb]...but the Sean wrote:[/b:a1c0274ecb]
but always a hometeam fan Go Mavs!!

Well, I &quot;guess&quot; I can't fault you for that. Tonights a pivotal game for them. They can either end up down 3-1 or tied 2-2. What's your prediction?

Bob


----------



## Irishcat922 (Apr 26, 2004)

Well I'm Irish what else can I do. I wish Notre Dame would have a reformation I could get on there side a little more. I guess it is the battle of my two natures the reformed side against the Irish side.:lepr:


----------



## sastark (Apr 26, 2004)

[quote:9e4bbab2f6][i:9e4bbab2f6]Originally posted by blhowes[/i:9e4bbab2f6]

[b:9e4bbab2f6]Seth wrote:[/b:9e4bbab2f6]
Sacto all the way, baby!

They won the 1st game by 11, the 2nd by 4, and then lost the 3rd game by 25. Do you think this is a trend, or will they turn things around tonight?

[/quote:9e4bbab2f6]

I sure hope they turn it around. In my humble opinion, the kings have two weaknesses: Road Games and Chris Webber! 

uzzled:

Yeah, that's right: Chris Webber. 

:shocked:

He is past his prime. He is injured more games than not and then when he comes back it takes him several games to get back in the swing of things. The Kings should trade him before he gets a career ending injury (in other words, while they can still get somebody good for him).

I am confident that the Kings will win the series against Dallas. They will at least get to the Western Conference Finals. Past that, I'm not sure. Depends on who they face and if the refs are willing to call Shaq on a tenth of the fouls he commits under the hoop. No matter what, though, I'll be cheering for Sacramento!


----------



## Mary (Apr 28, 2004)

[quote:014c073ef6]
It's a good time to be a sports fan in Detroit City.
[/quote:014c073ef6]

Yes, it is!! Unless, of course, the only sport you like is football...BUT, the Lions are REBUILDING!!! (Since 1957, sure, but when they finally get rebuilt, WATCH OUT!!!!)

I don't really watch basketball. 

I'm enjoying the Tigers' season so far, but it's still early. It would be way cool if we could do well this year, especially since Alan Trammell is the coach. He's such a nice guy, as well as being part of the 1984 Team.

But, of course, my favorite sport is hockey. I'm rooting for my boys. Flames, schmames. We've still got a lot of fight left in us. (No pun intended.)

OCTOPUS!!!!!!!!


----------



## ChristianasJourney (Apr 30, 2004)

The Pistons did it! 

And the Red Wings are still alive. :bs2:


----------



## Mary (Apr 30, 2004)

Yuppers! It's a good day in Detroit!

Did anyone see the hit that one of the Flames put on our goalie with 3 seconds left in the game? I think he should get a game misconduct for that - miss the next game. It was so uncalled for.

I remember a few years ago, Bob Probert punched some goalie (Patrick Roi?) during the playoffs. He was given a game misconduct. He did wrong, but at least there was play going on down by the net at the time. This guy was alone with Cujo, no puck anywhere around, no players anywhere around. Cujo could have been seriously injured.

If I had to guess, however, that guy just sealed the Flames' fate. What a way to really get the entire Wings organization fired up and angry.

Just waiting for the Octopus rodeo to start!!!!!

Mary 
:bs2:


----------



## Mary (Apr 30, 2004)

[quote:88e3fa7a74]
I think he should get a game misconduct for that - miss the next game. It was so uncalled for. 
[/quote:88e3fa7a74]

He did! BTW, his name is Ville Nieminen - looks kind of like Villain Eminem, doesn't it!?! I'm just glad he's getting punished for it - I know hockey is a rough and tumble sport, but that isn't part of the game...

GO RED WINGS!!!!! 

Mary :bs2:


----------



## wsw201 (Apr 30, 2004)

[quote:34718c45c1]
I realize that everybody is super bummed out that the Celtics got knocked off (I understand how you feel), but its time to pick ourselves up by the bootstraps and get on with life. 
[/quote:34718c45c1]

Bob,

Did you ever get to see the Celtics play in the &quot;Gaaden&quot;? I would have loved to have been able to go. No Cheerleaders, no Rock and Roll music, just Celtic Basketball 

&quot;Celtic Pride, Celtic Tradition&quot;


----------



## sastark (Apr 30, 2004)

*Kings Eliminate Mavs 4-1*

Woohoo!!



Kings advance to round two! Who will they face: T-Wolves or Nuggets? It looks the the T-Wolves, but can the Nuggets make a come back? And after the Kings eliminate the T-Wolves or Nuggets, will they play San Antonio or the Lakers?

For the rivalry, I hope it's the Lakers, although the Spurs should not be underestimated.

PS- Did any one else watch this game? Even if you aren't a Kings fan, this was a fun game! It came down to the final shot deciding the game.

[Edited on 4-30-2004 by sastark]


----------



## blhowes (Apr 30, 2004)

[b:5b310acc61]Wayne wrote:[/b:5b310acc61]
Did you ever get to see the Celtics play in the &quot;Gaaden&quot;? I would have loved to have been able to go. No Cheerleaders, no Rock and Roll music, just Celtic Basketball 

No, I've only been to a game or two at the Fleet Center, but not at the Gaaden. I would have loved to have gone back in the late 80's.

Its exciting to watch the Celtics play in person, but in general I'm just as happy staying at home watching the game. Its cheaper, there's less traffic, and I can lie down on the couch and watch. 

Bob

[Edited on 5-1-2004 by blhowes]


----------



## blhowes (Apr 30, 2004)

[b:50c8932f79]Seth wrote:[/b:50c8932f79]
Kings advance to round two! Who will they face: T-Wolves or Nuggets? It looks the the T-Wolves, but can the Nuggets make a come back? And after the Kings eliminate the T-Wolves or Nuggets, will they play San Antonio or the Lakers? 

I'm gonna guess they'll be playing the Lakers - they look unbeatable (series-wise, that is). I'll be routing for whatever team plays against the Lakers (its a Boston tradition  )

Bob


----------



## sastark (Apr 30, 2004)

[quote:5416967f58][i:5416967f58]Originally posted by blhowes[/i:5416967f58]

I'm gonna guess they'll be playing the Lakers - they look unbeatable (series-wise, that is). I'll be routing for whatever team plays against the Lakers (its a Boston tradition  )
[/quote:5416967f58]

It's a Sacramento tradition, too. Especially since it seems like it is always the Kings who are playing against them!


----------



## Mary (Apr 30, 2004)

Bob &amp; Seth,

What? You want to talk basketball on a thread titled NBA?!?! What's up with that!?!

Hope you don't mind us NHL squatters on your thread!

Of course, we could start our own thread...maybe I will after the next Wings game...

Sorry about that. Wait. I'm a HOCKEY fan - I say we duke it out! 

Mary :bs2:


----------



## blhowes (Apr 30, 2004)

[b:fe6e3e773c]Seth wrote:[/b:fe6e3e773c]
It's a Sacramento tradition, too. Especially since it seems like it is always the Kings who are playing against them!

Its hard to believe that at one time the Celtics and the Lakers were arch rivals, and pretty evenly matched! Now they're still arch rivals, but...

If Sacramento makes it past this next round and faces the Lakers, then GOOOOOOOOOOO KIIINNNGGGSSS!!!!

[b:fe6e3e773c]Mary wrote:[/b:fe6e3e773c]
Of course, we could start our own thread...maybe I will after the next Wings game... Sorry about that. Wait. I'm a HOCKEY fan - I say we duke it out! 

Well, I'm a BASKETBALL fan, so... FOUL!! REF! REF! Mary's getting a little too rough out there. Can you keep an eye on her!

Bob


----------



## Mary (Apr 30, 2004)

Bob,

I learned everything I know from the Bruise Brothers - Bob Probert and Joey Kocur...

Sigh. There's no bouncy with missing teeth!

Mary :bs2:


----------



## blhowes (Apr 30, 2004)

[b:180d9ac099]Mary wrote:[/b:180d9ac099]
I learned everything I know from the Bruise Brothers - Bob Probert and Joey Kocur...

Don't be shocked, but I don't follow hockey at all and have never heard of these two guys. Always interested in learning new things, I did a little search on the internet to try and educate myself a bit. Based on what I've learned, would this be an accurate statement:

[b:180d9ac099]Don't mess with Mary![/b:180d9ac099]


----------



## Gregg (Apr 30, 2004)

[quote:04eccd0076][i:04eccd0076]Originally posted by Mary[/i:04eccd0076]


Sorry about that. Wait. I'm a HOCKEY fan - I say we duke it out! 

Mary :bs2: [/quote:04eccd0076]

Reply...

If you like hard checking/fighting, you would have liked the Whalers Nick Fotiu

http://www.whalershockey.com/playerhighlights.asp?sort=Fotiu,Nick

[Edited on 5-1-2004 by Gregg]


----------



## Mary (May 3, 2004)

[quote:7ffc7d5178]
Don't be shocked, but I don't follow hockey at all and have never heard of these two guys. Always interested in learning new things, I did a little search on the internet to try and educate myself a bit. Based on what I've learned, would this be an accurate statement: 
[/quote:7ffc7d5178]
[quote:7ffc7d5178]
Don't mess with Mary!
[/quote:7ffc7d5178]

Bob, 

Yup. I'm pretty scary! BTW, I have never gotten caught coming across the border with cocaine anywhere on my person, just in case you were worried! (Bob Probert did)

I just enjoy a good hockey fight, and Probie &amp; Kocur were excellent enforcers. 

Glad to see you've started a hockey thread!

Scary Mary :bs2:


----------



## blhowes (May 3, 2004)

[b:128481e48b]Mary wrote:[/b:128481e48b]
BTW, I have never gotten caught coming across the border with cocaine anywhere on my person, just in case you were worried! (Bob Probert did) 

I'm glad to hear that you've never been caught. 

[wondering]
How'd she avoid detection? 
[/wondering]

Bob


----------



## Mary (May 3, 2004)

[quote:8999501312]
How'd she avoid detection? 
[/quote:8999501312]

Hahaha. Very funny!

Can't tell ya!


----------



## blhowes (May 15, 2004)

Anybody catch the New Jersey/Detroit game yesterday? What a shot that was to bring the game into overtime!! 

The Lakers seem to be gaining steam, but I'm gonna predict that they won't be eliminated until the 7th game of the series. Am I living in a dream world? 
Bob


----------



## Mary (May 21, 2004)

Ahem. DEEEEEE-Troit!

Yes, we've made the Eastern Conference finals...

Woo-hoo!


----------



## blhowes (May 21, 2004)

[b:988c937256]Mary wrote:[/b:988c937256]
DEEEEEE-Troit! Yes, we've made the Eastern Conference finals... 

Congratulations! I wasn't sure which way the series was going to end up, but they sure came on strong in the 7th game. Did you catch the last game? 

Since the Celtics got knocked off early,  I'll have to continue routing for my second choice, which also made it to the finals (eastern conference). Go Reggie Miller and friends!

Bob


----------



## Irishcat922 (May 21, 2004)

Go Mavs, well maybe not, but there is always next year Huh!


----------



## sastark (May 21, 2004)

*My Sacramento Rant*

Why? Seriously, the Kings are a great team. Why can't they get past the second round? It is frustrating as a fan (and I'm sure it is for the players too). The team seems to fall apart under pressure.

I have a feeling there will be some major shake ups with the team during the offseason.

Also, now I don't know who to root for: I despise the Lakers (it's required if you live in Sac) and the T-Wolves are the ones who elemenated my team.

I would root for an Eastern Conference team, but I know that's just a waiste of time.


----------



## blhowes (May 21, 2004)

[b:75716acecf]Seth wrote:[/b:75716acecf]
I would root for an Eastern Conference team, but I know that's just a waste of time. 

I don't know. Did you see the look in Reggie Miller's eyes? I think he really wants to win it. Just like in Rocky, he's got the &quot;eye of the Tiger&quot;. 

Bob


----------



## sastark (May 21, 2004)

[quote:0b84d107cb][i:0b84d107cb]Originally posted by blhowes[/i:0b84d107cb]
Did you see the look in Reggie Miller's eyes? I[/quote:0b84d107cb]

I try never to look directly at Reggie Miller. That guy is scary lookin'!!


----------



## blhowes (May 21, 2004)

[b:e1fabd6ccb]Seth wrote:[/b:e1fabd6ccb]
I try never to look directly at Reggie Miller. That guy is scary lookin'!!

Let's hope Minnesota feels the same way when they meet the Pacers in June!

Bob


----------



## Mary (May 21, 2004)

Well, I don't really follow much basketball (I don't understand the philosophy of the game) and therefore don't know all the players on the Pistons, but one of the Pistons (and it wasn't Ben Wallace, he's the only one I do recognize) made this big deal about how they were going to succeed where the Red Wings had failed. Actually he was less flattering about it and griping because Detroit is called Hockeytown (I guess his preference is Basketballtown, which is a long name, Ricky-ticki-tembo-no-sa-rembo-chari-bari-ruchi-pip-peri-pembo)
and he said that the Pistons are going to bring home the championship this year. So you see, I have it on good authority. The rest of you guys whould just go home and rest up for next season.

Mary :bs2:


----------



## blhowes (May 21, 2004)

[b:ebbaef13f5]Mary said:[/b:ebbaef13f5]
Ricky-ticki-tembo-no-sa-rembo-chari-bari-ruchi-pip-peri-pembo...and he said that the Pistons are going to bring home the championship this year. So you see, I have it on good authority. The rest of you guys whould just go home and rest up for next season.

[fingers crossed]
Well, I hadn't realized that. That certainly changes things. GOOO Pistons!!!
[/fingers crossed]


----------



## Mary (May 25, 2004)

Woo-hoo Pistons!!!

:bs2:


----------



## blhowes (May 25, 2004)

No comment.


----------



## Mary (May 25, 2004)

[quote:334a689513][i:334a689513]Originally posted by blhowes[/i:334a689513]
No comment. [/quote:334a689513]

Whatsamatta? Rasheed promised they would win, so of course they had to...


----------



## Mary (May 25, 2004)

[quote:587d2044f0][i:587d2044f0]Originally posted by Paul manata[/i:587d2044f0]
Laketown [/quote:587d2044f0]

Are the Lakers playing too?


----------



## ChristianasJourney (May 25, 2004)

[quote:2d4d7165e6][i:2d4d7165e6]Originally posted by Mary[/i:2d4d7165e6]
[quote:2d4d7165e6][i:2d4d7165e6]Originally posted by blhowes[/i:2d4d7165e6]
No comment. [/quote:2d4d7165e6]

Whatsamatta? Rasheed promised they would win, so of course they had to... [/quote:2d4d7165e6]

That's what I like...I guy who can be depended on to keep his promises. :bs2:


----------



## blhowes (May 25, 2004)

[b:6c1b308a5f]Mary wrote:[/b:6c1b308a5f]
Whatsamatta? Rasheed promised they would win, so of course they had to... 

Yeah, I saw the interview. He really had kind of a matter-of-fact, almost non-chalant attitude. If you looked in his eyes during the interview, you could see the confidence of an excellent player. But that was it.

I go back to what I said on 5/21:

[quote:6c1b308a5f]Did you see the look in Reggie Miller's eyes? I think he really wants to win it. Just like in Rocky, he's got the &quot;eye of the Tiger&quot;. [/quote:6c1b308a5f]

Next time they interview Reggie Miller, look into his eyes and you'll see what I mean. Its gonna come down to who wants it most. Reggie's eyes don't lie.

Bob


----------



## Mary (May 25, 2004)

[quote:5ae14f27f5][i:5ae14f27f5]Originally posted by Paul manata[/i:5ae14f27f5]
huh?

They're playing the Timberwolves [/quote:5ae14f27f5]

That was a joke...as in, &quot;You mean there are other teams playing?&quot;

Mary:bs2:


----------



## blhowes (May 25, 2004)

All kidding aside, these playoffs have been neat to watch. The teams seem to be fairly evenly matched. Last night's game was a real battle. 
Bob


----------



## Mary (May 25, 2004)

[quote:c703af5c89][i:c703af5c89]Originally posted by blhowes[/i:c703af5c89]
All kidding aside, these playoffs have been neat to watch. The teams seem to be fairly evenly matched. Last night's game was a real battle. 
Bob [/quote:c703af5c89]

I wouldn't know...I was standing in a squishy wet field in the dark and cold and wind, helping lead our co-ed softball team to defeat...

(Feel sorry for me - it was COLD and I got all muddy!)

Mary


----------



## Gregg (May 25, 2004)

The agony of defeat


----------



## ChristianasJourney (May 25, 2004)

[quote:f0547ecd4e][i:f0547ecd4e]Originally posted by Mary[/i:f0547ecd4e]
[quote:f0547ecd4e][i:f0547ecd4e]Originally posted by blhowes[/i:f0547ecd4e]
All kidding aside, these playoffs have been neat to watch. The teams seem to be fairly evenly matched. Last night's game was a real battle. 
Bob [/quote:f0547ecd4e]

I wouldn't know...I was standing in a squishy wet field in the dark and cold and wind, helping lead our co-ed softball team to defeat...

(Feel sorry for me - it was COLD and I got all muddy!)

Mary [/quote:f0547ecd4e]

It WAS a cold and miserable night...I feel sorry for you.


----------



## blhowes (May 25, 2004)

It was a cold and miserable night for me too as I lay on my sofa and watched the Pacers lose. Any sympathy?


----------



## Mary (May 25, 2004)

Thank you for the pity...Gregg, it was a double-header and we lost BOTH, so actually...



Janice, PLUS a couple of weeks ago, I drove all the way from the Pointes, up I94 to M59 and all the way over to Dequindre (through one of the terrible rainstorms we are getting this month) just to find out that the game got cancelled 5 minutes before I arrived. SO we're supposed to have a make-up game tomorrow night. And it's scheduled to rain. I only play because they need the &quot;girlpower&quot; - I'm not exactly an iron horse out there...

This is how they keep me in right field 

This is what I'd rather be doing :book:

Sniffle, boo-hoo. :sniff:

Oh shucks, where's the flagellating bouncy?

Mary  Don't worry, I'll BOUNCE back!!!

HEY, I MADE A PUN!!! I'M A PUNSTER!!! ATTILLA THE PUN!!!!


----------



## Gregg (May 25, 2004)

A Bouncy welcoming the members of the Right Fielders Convention to it's annual banquet.


----------



## blhowes (May 25, 2004)

[b:1fe73dfba8]Pistons during the next Pacers-Pistons game:[/b:1fe73dfba8]





[b:1fe73dfba8]Pacers after the next Pacers-Pistons game:[/b:1fe73dfba8]


----------



## blhowes (May 25, 2004)

Paul,
Catchy lyrics. I was following right along with you, tapping my foot and &quot;bobbing&quot; my head, but you threw my timing off when you got to the part &quot;pistons will beat the pacers and then get swept by the lakers&quot;. Can't seem to get that to go with the flow.
Bob


----------



## Mary (May 26, 2004)

[quote:6fb46146d5][i:6fb46146d5]Originally posted by Paul manata[/i:6fb46146d5]
lakers in 5. feeelin the flow of the mojo in the down town hoop dojo. the zen master jackson will get the bling bling for all the samurai warriors. dont mess with the lake show. pistons will beat the pacers and then get swept by the lakers cuz we all know rasheed the weed head never brings his game when it matters. [/quote:6fb46146d5]

Wow. Paul Manata's not Stone Cold Steve Austin. Paul Manata's actually...Eminem! Who knew?!?!


----------



## blhowes (May 26, 2004)

Lakers 100, Timberwolves 89
Now its Lakers 2 games, Timberwolves 1 game

Is this just a coincidence, or is there maybe more to what be-bopping Paul has been telling us? uzzled:

Unfortunately, in other discussions, Paul's logic seemed to be almost indisputable. So, if A (Lakers in 5) and B (Pacers lose) then C (Lakers win the championship) seems inevitable.

Now, bare with me as I take a stab at logic. 

Does it then follow, that if &quot;A&quot; and &quot;not B&quot; happens, then &quot;not C&quot; must happen also? For example, let's say this happens:

- A (Lakers win in 5)
- not B (Pacers win)

then, doesn't logic dictate not C (Lakers don't win the championship)?

Logically speaking,
Bob

[Edited on 5-26-2004 by blhowes]


----------



## Mary (May 26, 2004)

Whoa. I am SOOOOO lost now. THIS is why I don't participate in the &quot;deep&quot; boards...

I'm still getting over somebody calling Rasheed a stoner. (Was that Bob or Paul?) I'll have to ask the fellas here at work, who follow the B-ball. As I said before, I am not a basketball fan particularly. I watch Red Wing Hockey, and football, Michigan and the Lions (the latter when I feel the need for heartwrenching agony). But I am nothing if not loyal. 

Now thoroughly confused but still rooting for the boyz...

Mary


----------



## blhowes (May 26, 2004)

[b:7149244de6]Mary wrote:[/b:7149244de6]
Whoa. I am SOOOOO lost now. THIS is why I don't participate in the &quot;deep&quot; boards... 

So, to summarize what I said...Go Pacers!!!


----------



## Mary (May 26, 2004)

[quote:1639661837][i:1639661837]Originally posted by blhowes[/i:1639661837]
[b:1639661837]Mary wrote:[/b:1639661837]
Whoa. I am SOOOOO lost now. THIS is why I don't participate in the &quot;deep&quot; boards... 

So, to summarize what I said...Go Pacers!!! [/quote:1639661837]

Oh. I get it. YOU'RE COMPLETELY WRONG, but I get it.

Mary


----------



## Mary (May 26, 2004)

[b:6dfde8aa3d]AAAAAAHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!! MY BRAIN IS EXPLODING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!![/b:6dfde8aa3d]

Mary


----------



## blhowes (May 26, 2004)

Paul,
Wow! Somehow, deep down, I knew that you might find a flaw or two in my feeble attempt at logic. 

I guess logic and basketball really don't mix then, right? So, even though its logical to think that the Lakers will win it all, I guess I'll do the illogical thing and just keep routing for the Pacers.

Like the old saying goes, it doesn't matter how you play the game, its whether you win or lose.

May the best team (Pacers) win,

Bob


----------



## Mary (May 26, 2004)

Is anyone going to bring it about calling Rasheed a stoner? He is, sadly, not the handsomest guy ever, but not every Brother can look like Denzel...But that doesn't make him a stoner!

Little side track: I work in a mostly Black office, and every so often we have a &quot;diversity moment&quot; that cracks everybody up. A few months ago, I used a common 'Hood expression, but I said it like the uber-White girl that I am. I said, &quot;I'm just trying to help a Brother out.&quot; (Instead of &quot;I'm just tryin to help a Brutha out.&quot Everybody thought that was hilarious! We laughed for days about that, Boo.

Back to Rasheed: bring it or step off!

Put em up, put em up! I'll fight you with my eyes closed! I'll fight standing on one foot! I'll fight with one hand tied behind my back!

Mary


----------



## blhowes (May 26, 2004)

[b:ffe367e299]Paul wrote:[/b:ffe367e299]
although i would like to see the pacers face the lakers in the finals...

I've got a feeling your wish may come true. 

[b:ffe367e299]Paul wrote:[/b:ffe367e299]
...we the lakers will have the bling bling and logic on our side...

and we the Pacers will have the 2/3-point swish shish on our side...

[b:ffe367e299]Paul wrote:[/b:ffe367e299]
ron artest will not bring the pacers to the promised land...

Ron has a few buddies to help him out and they may surprise you!

Bob

PS. Unfortunately, if I were to be honest with myself (why start now), what I wrote in the first post of this thread is more than likely true.


----------



## a (May 26, 2004)

[quote:8939d08ae0][i:8939d08ae0]Originally posted by Paul manata[/i:8939d08ae0]
[quote:8939d08ae0]
Is anyone going to bring it about calling Rasheed a stoner? He is, sadly, not the handsomest guy ever, but not every Brother can look like Denzel...But that doesn't make him a stoner! 
[/quote:8939d08ae0]

Rasheed is a weed-head.

Fortunatley he will &quot;cough&quot; it up when it's cruch time.

And, anyone can look like Denzel if you're high enough [/quote:8939d08ae0]


Paul, are you talking about Beer Goggles?


----------



## Mary (May 26, 2004)

[quote:596525fb85][i:596525fb85]Originally posted by Paul manata[/i:596525fb85]
that's one way of putting it. I was talking about weed goggles, though. Beer goggles are like going to bed with Bo Derek and waking up with Bo Didley. [/quote:596525fb85]

 I'll bet that never happened to Jonathan Edwards...no matter how strong the beer on Colonial House was...

Rash-weed Wallace? Don't think so...I'll see what I can find out...undercover basketball reporter Mary...

Mary


----------



## ChristianasJourney (May 26, 2004)

Pistons take game 3! WOOHOO!


----------



## a (May 27, 2004)

man! i wish indy could hit a basket!!!


----------



## blhowes (May 27, 2004)

[yawn]
I feel now the way the Pacers looked last night - tired and exhausted. I can't believe I stayed up to watch the game. I mean, its not like the Celtics were in it or anything. I can see staying up 'til midnight and getting up at 4:30 the next morning if the Celtics were battling out on the court. Then it would be justified. Never again!!!...Well, maybe just one more game, but after that... 
[/yawn]

[b:03464d1d04]Ace wrote:[/b:03464d1d04]
man! i wish indy could hit a basket!!!

Now that would have been nice. Watching them play last night was for me a little nostalgic. It reminded me of some of the pickup games we used to play back when I was in grade school. Ya dribble and dribble and dribble, then ya turn and launch one of those &quot;Hail Mary&quot; shots towards the hoop. Once in a great while those shots would go in, but that was the exception. 

Yawn. Well, gotta start getting ready so I won't miss the train.

Bob


----------



## a (May 27, 2004)

[quote:d6f07f8305][i:d6f07f8305]Originally posted by blhowes[/i:d6f07f8305]
[yawn]
I feel now the way the Pacers looked last night - tired and exhausted. I can't believe I stayed up to watch the game. I mean, its not like the Celtics were in it or anything. I can see staying up 'til midnight and getting up at 4:30 the next morning if the Celtics were battling out on the court. Then it would be justified. Never again!!!...Well, maybe just one more game, but after that... 
[/yawn]

[b:d6f07f8305]Ace wrote:[/b:d6f07f8305]
man! i wish indy could hit a basket!!!

Now that would have been nice. Watching them play last night was for me a little nostalgic. It reminded me of some of the pickup games we used to play back when I was in grade school. Ya dribble and dribble and dribble, then ya turn and launch one of those &quot;Hail Mary&quot; shots towards the hoop. Once in a great while those shots would go in, but that was the exception. 

Yawn. Well, gotta start getting ready so I won't miss the train.

Bob [/quote:d6f07f8305]


it would be nice to see Larry Bird play again - but of course he'd have to wear green - not indy yellow...


what are you doing up at 4AM???!?!?!?!


----------



## blhowes (May 27, 2004)

[b:db3494500e]Ace wrote:[/b:db3494500e]
it would be nice to see Larry Bird play again - but of course he'd have to wear green - not indy yellow... 

I'd love to see Bird, Johnson, McHale, Parish, and Ainge play again. It'd be a nice trip down memory lane.

[b:db3494500e]Ace wrote:[/b:db3494500e]
what are you doing up at 4AM???!?!?!?!

I'm usually up between 4:30 and 5 so I can be out of the house by 5:30 or so to catch the train to work. Getting up that early leaves just enough time for the essentials - shower, shave, get dressed, take the dog out, and of course, check the PB.

Bob



[Edited on 5-27-2004 by blhowes]


----------



## blhowes (May 27, 2004)

...so I went to www.nba.com to find out what time the game started tonight. 9pm. Too late - might make it 'til half time.

Anyway, they had a pole at the site and here's what the pole was about:
[quote:c5ecbc9e8b]The Big '80s
The Celtics and Lakers of the 1980s meet again. Help decide which champion -- the '86 Celtics or '87 Lakers -- is the greatest ever in the All-Time Finals Challenge.
[/quote:c5ecbc9e8b]
Its a private vote so I won't tell you how I voted, but I was a little surprised at the results. Obviously, all the votes must not have been counted yet.


----------



## Mary (May 28, 2004)

[quote:20e3607c91][i:20e3607c91]Originally posted by Paul manata[/i:20e3607c91]
Mary,

Are you going to comment on Rasheed the weed [/quote:20e3607c91]

Sorry guys,

Been slightly overbooked the last couple of days - just got back. Nice to see the Pistons won again though in the meantime.

I have spoken with several of the Bruthas here at work regarding the rumor spread by some on this board (Paul) that Rasheed Wallace, Esq. might have certain knowledge of a girl named Mary Jane...

I was informed that yes, that is pretty much the way it stacks up. But I'm not supposed to tell anybody. So don't tell anybody, OK?

I 'splained that I was in the midst of defending the honor of the Pistons against evil pirates from other parts of the country and that the general theory was that our beloved Pistons couldn't bring it against the Lakers. I was told that:

A. The Lakers are too cocky for their own good, and 
B. The Pistons have a mighty D, which equals
C. The Pistons can and will destroy the Lakers.

How's THAT for irrefutable logic?

Thus spake Zarathustra. 

Mary


----------



## Mary (May 28, 2004)

Now who's talking smack?!?! Now who's not bringing it?!?!

Where's the big response???

BTW, re: the post about players from back in the day...

I would LOVE to see the late 80s Pistons back:

Isiah Thomas
Joe Dumars
John Salley
Vinnie Johnson
and of course, everyone's favorite player...

Bill Lambeer!


----------



## Mary (May 28, 2004)

[quote:fbcdfac3d1][i:fbcdfac3d1]Originally posted by Paul manata[/i:fbcdfac3d1]
I don't need to.

We're one step closer to taking the whole deal [/quote:fbcdfac3d1]

That's your entire response to the irrefutable logic I presented you with? Maybe I am ready for the serious boards...I am invincible!

Booyah!

Mary


----------



## Mary (May 28, 2004)

Mary wrote:

A. The Lakers are too cocky for their own good, and 
B. The Pistons have a mighty D, which equals 
C. The Pistons can and will destroy the Lakers. 

No...I'm talking about THAT! See, I can do A+B=C too. Nyah!

I am Gustav Mahler...no. What's the guy's name I'm thinking of? The philosopher guy? Oh, MAN! This is really bad!

Plus it's almost midnight on a Friday and I'm on the board. Gasp! I AM a nerd! Nooooooo!!!!!

Mary


----------



## Mary (May 28, 2004)

Paul Manata wrote:
[quote:64d66ac279]
I've already made fun of your bong-ripping team. 
[/quote:64d66ac279]

You say it like its a bad thing...and I love how we have made the leap (the &quot;slippery slope&quot; you might almost say) from ONE player having a teeny-tiny little herbage issue to the ENTIRE team stoking on blunts before the game...

And yet we still manage to beat the Pacers...

Mary


----------



## Mary (May 29, 2004)

[quote:a0d86abe2f][i:a0d86abe2f]Originally posted by Paul manata[/i:a0d86abe2f]
ah I didn't see that one.

The pistons are to stoned for their own good.

No one will take us in the downtown hoop dojo.

The pistons will get embarrassed on public television and then go into the locker room and light up a big fat spliff

because I got high because I got high because I got hiiighhhh

I was going for the NBA championship, but then I got high
I was gonna slam a dunk but then I got high
I was gonna shut down Shaq but then I got high

we lost the championship because we got high, because we got high, because we got hiiiggghhhhh [/quote:a0d86abe2f]

You're about 87 short of the 95 theses, Herr Luther. Otherwise your argumentation is brilliant. 

I still say my logic works. You're just upset because the student has become the master.


----------



## Mary (May 29, 2004)

Mary wrote:
[quote:4d6dc15131]
I am Gustav Mahler...no. What's the guy's name I'm thinking of? The philosopher guy? Oh, MAN! This is really bad! 
[/quote:4d6dc15131]

NIETSCHE!!!!!!!!!!

I knew it would come to me!!!

And, before you say it, NO the ENTIRE CITY is not lighting up! My particular brain damage is not from the doobage. My brain damage is from the klutzage.

Mary :bs2:


----------



## Mary (May 29, 2004)

Paul Manata wrote:
[quote:cf23ef9e71]
I know your boys are afraid of the Shaq attack. Watch out, big boys commin to detroit... the land of sorry football and baseball teams 
[/quote:cf23ef9e71]

[b:cf23ef9e71]THE LIONS ARE REBUILDING!!!!![/b:cf23ef9e71]Now you're making me angry...and you wouldn't like me when I'm angry...Grrr. 

And, dude! The Tigers are having a great season! That's common knowledge!

All I can say about the basketball is, the Lakers had better not get lost on their way to the Palace. We don't take kindly to strangers round these parts, see? Detroit is not a city for the faint of heart. Like soft Californians...

Since we both know that the Pacers are history (sorry, Bob) and it's going to be the Pistons vs. the Lakers...you wanna put your money where your mouth is?

Mary :bs2:


----------



## Mary (May 29, 2004)

[quote:1dcc1e8fab][i:1dcc1e8fab]Originally posted by Paul manata[/i:1dcc1e8fab]
I think all that second hand smoke has gone to your brain.

isane in tha membrain weeeeeeeee insane in tha brain

Rasheed smoked two joints in the morning
Rasheed smokes two joints at night
Rasheed smokes to joints in the afternoon
it makes him fell allright
Rasheed smokes two joints in time of peace
and two in time of war
Rasheed smokes two joints befoe he smokes two joints
and then he smokes two more
[/quote:1dcc1e8fab]

Wow. He's a rappin puritan. Eminem had better watch out...Insane in the membrain? Who was that - those two white guys, right, and one of them became Everlast?


----------



## Mary (May 29, 2004)

Paul Manata wrote:
[quote:fc3b26972e]
oh and, I wouldn't get to cocky seein how your girls played tonight 
[/quote:fc3b26972e]

The Pistons played tonight? I probably should have known that, right? But this was only Game 4...wasn't it? So we're OK. 2-2 isn't bad. 3-1 would have been better.

We're just trying to lull the Pacers into submission. It'll work.

If you're serious, you're on. I can swing $40. I may have to cook one of the cats for meat, but I hear cat tastes like chicken...

We're not going to get in trouble for this, are we? If I get banned, I'm taking you down with me, Manata.

Mary :bs2:


----------



## Mary (May 29, 2004)

[quote:8a1e9214b2][i:8a1e9214b2]Originally posted by Paul manata[/i:8a1e9214b2]
no, &quot;you know you're refomred when&quot; you can bet and say, &quot;we're under grace not law&quot;

we'll see if you even get past the pacers and then we'll talk [/quote:8a1e9214b2]

You know what's scary? I now GET that joke! I am becoming a nerd...uh-oh.

That's probably a good idea. I need to re-confab with my bruthas and just make sure the Pistons can back up my big mouth. I can talk with the best of them. I don't like the taste of crow, though.

Mary


----------



## Mary (May 31, 2004)

From today's Detroit Free Press:

&quot;Hamilton, R. Wallace Lead Pistons Past Pacers&quot;

That couldn't be Rasheed Wallace, the pothead? Nah. Must be some OTHER Wallace. Let me check the roster...Hmm. That's funny. The only other Piston whose last name is Wallace is Ben... 

It couldn't be that Rasheed ISN'T a pothead?

Or possibly that he doesn't let it affect his play?

Cuz a TRUE pothead doesn't &quot;lead&quot; anything...except possibly the world snacking championships.

When we win the championship, I wonder if Rasheed is going to be on the cover of High Times...

Mary


----------



## blhowes (May 31, 2004)

The Pacers have only two more games to go and then its off to LA! Is this exciting, or what???


----------



## Mary (May 31, 2004)

Bob, you're living in denial...but at least you're happy about it.

Paul, you're now so intimidated that you can only respond with pithy little insults...

Second rate conference? Bob, he managed to insult BOTH of us with that one...

Aren't you even surprised that I know what High Times is?

Mary :bs2:


----------



## blhowes (May 31, 2004)

[b:71d779e5d9]Mary wrote:[/b:71d779e5d9]
Bob, you're living in denial...but at least you're happy about it.

As they say, ignorance is bliss.

[b:71d779e5d9]Mary wrote:[/b:71d779e5d9]
Second rate conference? Bob, he managed to insult BOTH of us with that one...

Paul is a pro. No wasted effort as he kills two birds with one stone. Let's just remind ourselves not to gloat too much when the great and mighty western conference team (what was that team's name again?) is dominated by and loses to the Pacers or the Pistons. 

In some ways it reminds me of David and Goliath. The bigger they are, the harder they fall.

Bob

PS ...  One feature I like about this board is the ability we have to go back and delete posts we've made. With all this trash talk, let's hope we won't have to make use of that feature.


----------



## Mary (Jun 1, 2004)

This thread seems to have dwindled to just the 3 of us...

Bob, excellent point about Goliath. I'll bet when he hits the pavement (you do have pavement out there in SD, don't you, Paul? And I'll just bet that the pavement out there is harder than the pavement in Detroit!) we'll be able to hear the thud all the way on this side of the country.

Paul, I am ignoring my dad's advice. He loves to say, &quot;If I have taught you one thing...&quot; (of course, if you add up all those &quot;one things&quot; it's a TON of info!) But he has always told me that it's a bad idea to ever bet on a home team, because you are betting based on emotion. But, hey, what does he know?! He favors Chevy muscle cars over Chrysler! Besides, I can't think of a better reason to bet than from emotion. As a matter of fact, I will ONLY bet based on emotion. The Detroit Pistons are my hometown team. I am nothing if not loyal, and I will &quot;stand by my men&quot; until the end, however happy or bitter that ending will be.

All of which is a long-winded, girly way of saying,

[b:d2893d9f02]YOU'RE ON, SUCKER!!!!![/b:d2893d9f02]

Have I mentioned that I took in quite a bit of cash when the Pistons were dueling with the Bulls back around 1990? It seems to me that Phil Jackson was the hippie coach there, too...

Mary


----------



## Mary (Jun 1, 2004)

10:01 pm. It's a 2 point game!!! 1:02 left in the 3rd...

Oops, 1 point game!!

C'mon Bob I know you're watching this!!!!!!!!!


----------



## blhowes (Jun 1, 2004)

Did you see that shot at the end of the 3rd quarter? Looks like my boys are just getting warmed up. Go Pacers!


----------



## Mary (Jun 1, 2004)

Tie Game! AND, did you just see who's in the stands? Steve Yzerman (the captain of the Red Wings), Joe Dumars (former Piston) and...KIIIIIIIDDDDDDD ROCK!

After we beat the Pacers, I say we kick their fannies all the way to the state line. That's what we call the Detroit Breakdown...Motor City Shakedown...

I've gotta crack up! The announcer just said, &quot;He's listed at 6'9&quot; but ...&quot; All I could think about was Fletch, &quot;He's listed at 6'5&quot; in the program, 6'9&quot; with the Afro...&quot;

Hahahahahaha!

I am going to be SOOOOOO tired tomorrow!

Mary :bs2:


----------



## Mary (Jun 1, 2004)

WE'RE LEADING BY 2!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## blhowes (Jun 1, 2004)

46 seconds left! Its not over 'till the fat lady sings!!


----------



## Mary (Jun 1, 2004)

33.3 seconds left and we're up by 4....

I'm not sure, but I think I hear Carnie Wilson...


----------



## blhowes (Jun 1, 2004)

(Fat lady singing)


----------



## Mary (Jun 1, 2004)

[b:6d165d1d26]YES!!!! WE DID IT!!! HERE WE COME!!!!!!!!![/b:6d165d1d26]

DEEEEEEEE-TROIT!!!!!!!!

YOU ARE SO ON, MANATA!!!!

Mary


----------



## Mary (Jun 1, 2004)

Oh, sorry, Bob. Better luck next year. 

Now, put all your mental energy into helping me defeat the evil Lakers...

Mary :bs2:


----------



## Mary (Jun 1, 2004)

[quote:7a2f199a25][i:7a2f199a25]Originally posted by Paul manata[/i:7a2f199a25]
yyyaaaaaaaawwwwwwwnnnnnn [/quote:7a2f199a25]

Listen, old timer. That was NOT a boring game. It's almost 11 here. I had 1 hour of sleep last night, I have to wake up at 4:30 to be at work at 6:30, and I am sooo psyched that I don't think I can sleep.

It's what, 8 there?!?!?! Whatever, Grandpa.

So be HAPPY for us, you big party pooper!!! Do the banana dance!!!

Mary


----------



## blhowes (Jun 1, 2004)

[b:4e400feb1b]Mary wrote:[/b:4e400feb1b]
Oh, sorry, Bob. Better luck next year.

Thanks! You're right, there's always next year! Gooo Celtics!!!

In the meantime, now I've gotta decide who to route for. Should I route for the team who I REALLY think will win...or...should I route for the one that I REALLY want to win? 

What a tough decision!  Wait, I can do both...Gooo Pistons!!!


----------



## Mary (Jun 1, 2004)

Ahem. I'm going to bed now, but I just have to say that I am thoroughly enjoying Sportscenter right now.

Those Lakers had better not underestimate us...

Here we come, LA!!!!

Night-night, everybody!

Mary (one more banana dance...)

 Rasheed Wallace
 Ben Wallace
 Rick Hamilton
Chauncey Billups
 and etc. etc. etc.

BUT ESPECIALLY...



RASHEED!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mary (Jun 1, 2004)

[quote:bfeecf60b9][i:bfeecf60b9]Originally posted by blhowes[/i:bfeecf60b9]
[b:bfeecf60b9]Mary wrote:[/b:bfeecf60b9]
Oh, sorry, Bob. Better luck next year.

Thanks! You're right, there's always next year! Gooo Celtics!!!

In the meantime, now I've gotta decide who to route for. Should I route for the team who I REALLY think will win...or...should I route for the one that I REALLY want to win? 

What a tough decision!  Wait, I can do both...Gooo Pistons!!! [/quote:bfeecf60b9]

And thank you for your support!

Mary Bartles and Rasheed James


----------



## ChristianasJourney (Jun 1, 2004)

I can't believe that you guys were able to stop watching the game long enought to post.

Can you believe, I got a phone with the game tied and right after Hamilton was fouled. It always happens, by the time I got back to the game, 30 seconds later. we were up by four, and I'm left saying &quot;what happened?&quot;

Anyway, I'm happy, Mary's happy, Bob I'm sure will be able to sleep off his disappointment. Life is good! :bs2:


----------



## blhowes (Jun 1, 2004)

[b:81ee6a28f3]Janice wrote:[/b:81ee6a28f3]
I can't believe that you guys were able to stop watching the game long enough to post.

Stop watching? No, it was way too close to stop watching. Actually, the TV and computer are in the same room, so I didn't miss any action on the TV or on the PB.

[b:81ee6a28f3]Janice wrote:[/b:81ee6a28f3]
Bob I'm sure will be able to sleep off his disappointment. Life is good! :bs2:

That's for sure...good night,all...zzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## fredtgreco (Jun 1, 2004)

After all the recent theological disagreements -sorry you have had a &quot;wrong&quot; streak Paul  - this should help:

I'm a closet Laker fan, since &quot;Showtime&quot; Days. Always was a real big James Worthy, Michael Cooper, etc. fan.

So I am expecting to see Lakers in 5. ( I think Detroit wins Game 3 in Pontiac)


----------



## fredtgreco (Jun 2, 2004)

[quote:a26a98a66f][i:a26a98a66f]Originally posted by Paul manata[/i:a26a98a66f]
[quote:a26a98a66f]
After all the recent theological disagreements -sorry you have had a &quot;wrong&quot; streak Paul
[/quote:a26a98a66f]

you mean: the church is a whore. God isn't sovereign. Satan isn't curently bound. Baptists don't have Dispensational tendancies. Classical apologetics is correct. Gnostic gosples are fine. sheesh Fred, I guess we are down to 17% Don't let Pastor Way read this he may ban you from the board (with the exception of the millennium, of course)


[/quote:a26a98a66f]

Whoa big guy! I meant disagreements [i:a26a98a66f]with me[/i:a26a98a66f]! You know, our 2nd commandment, postmil/amil type stuff. I'm with you 100% on the above - that's why we're sitting (at my last count) at about 93%.


----------



## kceaster (Jun 2, 2004)

*Get ready for the fouls....*

I am not a prophet, nor the son of one, however....


Detroit will not be able to play the Lakers like they did the Pacers. There will be some big men in big foul trouble.

And, it is not really fair to the Pistons for the ref's to have let them play that way in this series. They have gotten used to being aggressive, but I can almost guarantee that if they are that aggressive with any of the starting 5 (besides Fisher), they will be racking up the 'ole fouls pretty quick.

And of course, Shaq and Kobe never foul.

I am beginning to really hate the NBA. If that good 'ole Presbyterian minister would see the game now, he would not have thrown the first ball into the peach basket.

Oh, and just in case you think I'm biased, I was praying that the Pistons would win ever since the Lakers-Wolves series ended. It is quite obvious that the NBA wants the Lakers to win and I did not want the Pacers to be subjected to that.

I guess it's so that the cops in LA can get some overtime.

Is it too late to go back to the time when the shooter or the person with the ball was not to be touched?

Yes, I think it is.

KC


----------



## blhowes (Jun 2, 2004)

[b:6acb9a3155]kc wrote:[/b:6acb9a3155]
They have gotten used to being aggressive, but I can almost guarantee that if they are that aggressive with any of the starting 5 (besides Fisher), they will be racking up the 'ole fouls pretty quick. 

On the other hand, if they aren't that aggressive, plus some, their chances of beating LA are lessened. If they can maintain an aggressive defense like they did against the Pacers in 5th game of the series, the finals could really be an interesting battle to watch. Did you see all those blocked shots in that game? It was amazing (though frustrating cause I was routing for the Pacers). So many shots denied.

Bob


----------



## kceaster (Jun 2, 2004)

*Bob....*

The line between a clean block and a foul is a subjective one. The line between a charge and a blocking foul is subjective.

My favorite all-time call is when Jordan tripped over Rodman in the finals against Utah and they called a foul on Hornecek for being in the area.

My favorite all-time non-call is when Reggie pushed off of Jordan to get open for a last second shot. Sorry Reggie, that was a foul.

I am so glad the things of God are objective instead of subjective.

Blessings,

KC


----------



## blhowes (Jun 2, 2004)

[b:059bb927fd]kc wrote:[/b:059bb927fd]
My favorite all-time non-call is when Reggie pushed off of Jordan to get open for a last second shot. Sorry Reggie, that was a foul. 

It looked to me like Reggie's arms were extended, and Jordan ran into Reggie's arms with his chest. It looked like a flagrant foul. I'm surprised Jordan wasn't called for that one!

Seriously though, when I saw the replay, the push off really took away from the victory.

[b:059bb927fd]kc wrote:[/b:059bb927fd]
The line between a clean block and a foul is a subjective one. 

True. The interesting thing about those blocked shots by the Pistons in that 5th game is that they looked pretty clean to me. Hopefully they can keep that kind of defense going in the finals and even kick it up a notch.

[b:059bb927fd]kc wrote:[/b:059bb927fd]
I am so glad the things of God are objective instead of subjective. 


[Edited on 6-2-2004 by blhowes]


----------



## fredtgreco (Jun 2, 2004)

[quote:9d3c8a28bf][i:9d3c8a28bf]Originally posted by kceaster[/i:9d3c8a28bf]
The line between a clean block and a foul is a subjective one. The line between a charge and a blocking foul is subjective.

My favorite all-time call is when Jordan tripped over Rodman in the finals against Utah and they called a foul on Hornecek for being in the area.

My favorite all-time non-call is when Reggie pushed off of Jordan to get open for a last second shot. Sorry Reggie, that was a foul.

I am so glad the things of God are objective instead of subjective.

Blessings,

KC [/quote:9d3c8a28bf]

My favorite was when Jerome Kersey was in his prime with the Blazers (the Drexler era). Every time, I mean EVERY time, Kersey touched the ball and drove to the lane he traveled. Every time. Sometimes he would only take 2 steps, often 3.


----------



## kceaster (Jun 2, 2004)

*Fred...*

I know what you mean. Those are my other two pet peeves about the NBA and, now, the NCAA in some places.

Watch them change pivot feet. That is a travel. Watch Shaq, he travels just about every time he muscles for position.

Watch the inbounds play from the side. Basketball rules say that the player may not move his feet, yet many of them do. If they move either foot, it is a traveling call on the inbounds.

It is not traveling if the player moves along the baseline after a made basket.

Oh well!

KC


----------



## kceaster (Jun 2, 2004)

*One other thing....*

I like how much coaches get paid. Dr. Naismith, after being called to the position of coach at Kansas, said that he never intended for there to be a coach in the game.

Amazing, ain't it.

KC


----------



## Mary (Jun 2, 2004)

OK...first of all, Janice - I had one eye on the game and the other on the board (just like Bob) and I was typing like the dickens so I could brag...

Fred, I am surprised (and disappointed) in you - the Lakers? I mean, have a little heart (cuz we know Shaq and Kobe don't)...so, since you have disgraced yourself by rooting for the Lakers over the Pistons (and you with kin here in the D - shame on you!)...The Palace is in Auburn Hills, not Pontiac. Nyah! Otherwise I never would have corrected a supermoderator. Authority figures scare me...

Bob, way to align yourself with the Light, and not the Darkness.

And you, Stalker! King of the U2Us, YES WE ARE ON. I SAID WE WERE ON YESTERDAY BEFORE THE PISTONS EVEN ELIMINATED THE PACERS. THAT IS HOW MUCH FAITH I HAVE IN MY TEAM. I KNOW SAN DIEGO IS SO FROUGHT WITH WONDERMENT AND DELICIOUS MEXICAN FOOD THAT IT'S HARD TO FOCUS, BUT PAY ATTENTION!!

I know the Pistons are the underdogs in this matchup, which will make victory even sweeter. And if we do lose, I will still have the moral victory, since I'M ROOTING FOR MY HOME TOWN TEAM! I could choose to root for the Lakers, but I am loyal to my boys. So there!!!

When the Pistons win, I think we should get one of those live cam feeds, so Manata can do the banana dance for everyone, wearing his Starsky &amp; Hutch afro wig with a white sweatband in deference to Ben Wallace. 

I wonder how the crowd at the Laker Stadium is going to react the first time a Detroiter throws an octopus onto the floor? 

Mary 

And an extra one for Rasheed


----------



## Mary (Jun 4, 2004)

Paul,

You're being awful quiet - when does the series start?

Mary

 Manata doing the banana dance when the Pistons win...


----------



## ReformedWretch (Jun 4, 2004)

I've been a Laker fan all my life. Shaq is my favorite current player.

I will say Lakers win this series in 5 games.


----------



## blhowes (Jun 4, 2004)

[b:46877f8467]Adam wrote:[/b:46877f8467]
I've been a Laker fan all my life. Shaq is my favorite current player. I will say Lakers win this series in 5 games. 

I've always had a lot of respect for you and your opinions as expressed in your various posts. Then, I read this post...

Its funny to watch people guard Shaq. Sometimes its hard to tell if the &quot;flop&quot; was intentional or not. If you run into Shaq, he's like a brick wall, and he doesn't budge. I had heard, and you could probably tell me if its true, that before he got into professional basketball, he could have gone either way - basketball or football. He certainly seems to have the build of a football player.

I'm looking forward to the series starting up. I think I got a little spoiled these last few week being able to go home every night and turn on a game.

Bob


----------



## Mary (Jun 4, 2004)

OK, Houseparent - I thought I liked you...but since you have aligned yourself with the bad guys...

Be careful siding with Manata on this - he will ultimately have to pay up, after the Pistons take down the Lakers...

And since he's such a talented debater dude, he will probably convince you to do the banana dance for him on the webcam. And you don't want to have to do the banana dance. Therefore, you must forsake the Lakers and join us!

How's that for irrefutable logic!

Mary 

(This is the banana dance, BTW)


----------



## blhowes (Jun 4, 2004)

[b:d09c0b379f]Mary wrote:[/b:d09c0b379f]
And since he's such a talented debater dude, he will probably convince you to do the banana dance for him on the webcam. And you don't want to have to do the banana dance. Therefore, you must forsake the Lakers and join us! 

Years ago when I was in college, we learned about the &quot;Theater of the Absurd&quot;. Its this influence that may have prompted this question:

If it turns out that (here comes the absurd part) the Lakers win the championship,

lol:   ...sorry. thinking that thought, its hard to contain myself)

does that mean that you instead of Paul will be the center of attention on the webcam?


----------



## JWJ (Jun 4, 2004)

Let's be honest.... basketball season should have ended a month ago . Let's bring on football now!


----------



## blhowes (Jun 4, 2004)

[b:5c8adf9dbd]Jim wrote:[/b:5c8adf9dbd]
Let's be honest.... basketball season should have ended a month ago . 

I can comiserate with how you feel. My team (Celtics) got eliminated early too, so I'm not as enthusiastic as I could be. In a sense, the season did end way back when. BTW, are you a Celtics fan too??

Just wondering. Since you're not living in the LA area now (and I assume that's not where you're from), isn't there a part of you that would get a little pleasure out of seeing LA lose?

[b:5c8adf9dbd]Jim wrote:[/b:5c8adf9dbd]
Let's bring on football now! 

So, who do you think the Patriots will be playing in the Super Bowl this year?

Bob


----------



## Mary (Jun 4, 2004)

Bob wrote:
[quote:747119d30e]
does that mean that you instead of Paul will be the center of attention on the webcam? 
[/quote:747119d30e]

Ssssshhhhh. What are you trying to do? I thought you were one of the good guys...


----------



## blhowes (Jun 4, 2004)

Mary,
My question was purely, purely, purely hypothetical, based on a laughable, absurd premise (about you-know-who winning).

I think most clear thinking people on this thread, deep down, know who's gonna win and will enthusiastically join you (though perhaps drowned out by your volume) in cheering, &quot;Goooo PISTONS!!!&quot;

I don't think there will be any opposition cheering for the other side. But, just to be fair, let's see if there's anybody rooting for that other team...

[listening carefully] ... [/listening carefully]

See what I mean? Not a peep.

Bob


----------



## FrozenChosen (Jun 4, 2004)

*College Football**

Guess what, I don't watch basketball.

And someone was talking about football, which I don't know much about, but I watch it every once in a while.

SEC football anyone?

*yes, I am trying to derail this thread


----------



## Mary (Jun 4, 2004)

Bob,

The point of the humiliation involved with the banana dance is punishment for the smack he talked about Rasheed Wallace. This is an additional payment to the $40. Since I have not talked any smack about any Lakers, I am not subject to the same embarrassment.

If he had hair, I would tell him to get it braided for the banana dance (since Rasheed's hair is braided). However, since that is not an option, my suggestion is that for the dance he should put on his Starsky afro wig with a white headband (like Ben Wallace).

I think I am being more than fair in allowing this compromise...

Mary 

Dance ballerina dance...

ps: did you just say I was LOUD?!?!


----------



## Mary (Jun 4, 2004)

[quote:7cb8510886][i:7cb8510886]Originally posted by FrozenChosen[/i:7cb8510886]
Guess what, I don't watch basketball.

And someone was talking about football, which I don't know much about, but I watch it every once in a while.

SEC football anyone?

*yes, I am trying to derail this thread [/quote:7cb8510886]

Japes,

I love college football too (M go Blue!!!) but try to focus: your mission (should you choose to accept it) is to set up a web cam so Manata can banana dance for us when the Pistons beat the Lakers. Are you up to the challenge, brother?

Also, maybe the reason I can't resize my avatar is because right now I have no Office on my home computer. I am going to be somewhere with a scanner tonight - maybe I can scan a pic of me - what do you think?? I'm really not dumb - technology scares me!!

Mary :bs2:


----------



## blhowes (Jun 4, 2004)

[b:2660795d43]Mary wrote:[/b:2660795d43]
ps: did you just say I was LOUD?!?!

Oh, no. Is this better:

(though perhaps drowned out by your enthusiasm)


----------



## fredtgreco (Jun 4, 2004)

I believe that Malone and Payton will have a big series. They have waited their whole careers for this, and this time there is no Jordan on the other side of the court.


----------



## Mary (Jun 4, 2004)

[quote:c7e755b5ee][i:c7e755b5ee]Originally posted by Paul manata[/i:c7e755b5ee]
[quote:c7e755b5ee][i:c7e755b5ee]Originally posted by fredtgreco[/i:c7e755b5ee]
I believe that Malone and Payton will have a big series. They have waited their whole careers for this, and this time there is no Jordan on the other side of the court. [/quote:c7e755b5ee]

as well as Shaq and Kobe... the four samurai are comming detroit [/quote:c7e755b5ee]

Man, I wish this were audio...life would be so much easier.

Imagine me talking like one of those guys on Wild Kingdom, or another nature show. You know, the quiet, 3rd person narration...OK. Ready?

&quot;Note that he has ceased with the smack talk about Rasheed and the rest of the Pistons. He seems to be hopeful that the other members of the pack will forget the banana dance payment, and focus solely on the $$ at stake...&quot;

[b:c7e755b5ee]Good luck with that, Bub![/b:c7e755b5ee]

Mary 

Are you practicing?


----------



## ChristianasJourney (Jun 5, 2004)

I'm glad Mary is so optimistic...I'd comment, but I'm afraid I'd throw off some pessimistic vibes.

Keep the faith.


----------



## Mary (Jun 5, 2004)

[b:50c419b814]ET TU, JANICE?!?! Just for that, we're not inviting you to the parade! [/b:50c419b814] 

Paul Manata wrote:
&quot;I'm really afraid of a team that scores 26 points in the first half! Bannana dance, you think that scares me(?) ... I'm gonna do that when we win.&quot;

What? 26 points in the first half is GREAT! It just proves we're way better players than the Lakers. It takes skill to keep the score low and still win. The lower the score, the better...

Sigh. We're both getting old just waiting for the series to start. What are they waiting for - Halley's Comet? It's getting harder and harder to keep my interest...

Mary


----------



## ChristianasJourney (Jun 6, 2004)

Just thought it was time to Bump this thread to the top of the heap. 

WooHee! 1 down, and the Pistons are on top.


----------



## Irishcat922 (Jun 6, 2004)

Go Mavs!


----------



## kceaster (Jun 7, 2004)

Of course we know that game 1's results were so that the conspiracy buffs would lose the trail.

It has to look like they're really disinterested in the Lakers winning.

KC


----------



## Mary (Jun 7, 2004)

Ahem. Hel-looo, Lakers fans...pretty quiet today...

[b:c605c85108]WHAT DID I SAY ABOUT THE PISTONS AND DEFENSE!? IT'S ALL ABOUT THE D!!![/b:c605c85108]


----------



## Mary (Jun 7, 2004)

[quote:eb00ff8834][i:eb00ff8834]Originally posted by Paul manata[/i:eb00ff8834]
puh-lease [/quote:eb00ff8834]

Wow. I don't know how to respond to that intricate of an argument. The philosophy is almost Nietsche-esque...

Mary


----------



## Mary (Jun 9, 2004)

Since Paul's left the board, I don't know if there are actually any Lakers fans left...

However, let me explain about last night's game:

The list of who will be singing the national anthem at the Palace was released yesterday.

Game 3: Anita Baker (remember her?)
Game 4: Kid Rock (!)
Game 5: ARETHA FRANKLIN

Now do you see why we let the Lakers win last night? The Queen of Soul is singing the anthem! BTW, even if you are not a b-ball fan, tune in the start of game 5 to see it. If you've never seen Aretha sing, you are in for a TREAT. Her voice is (still) incredible.

Mary :bs2:


----------



## cupotea (Jun 14, 2004)

Does anyone honestly believe the Lakers can win three in a row now?


----------



## blhowes (Jun 14, 2004)

Steadfast (Michael), 
I don't think I've had the privilege yet of welcoming you to the forum, so...

I hope you enjoy yourself here.

Did you watch that game last night? What a nail biter! Tied at the end of the third quarter and it really seemed like it could have gone either way. I'm pleased the way it turned out.

[b:332490cd64]Michael wrote:[/b:332490cd64]
Does anyone honestly believe the Lakers can win three in a row now?

I don't think so. They say that no team has ever come back to win when they were down 3-1. Since the two teams really seem to be pretty much evenly matched, and because Malone isn't at 100%, I'd say its highly unlikely...

Bob


----------



## staythecourse (Jun 14, 2004)

*Yee Haw!*

Did you see the complaining the Lakers were doing with the refs? They fell apart at the end!

It's not a matter of if but WHEN! I almost want it to be in CA to really rub it in.


----------



## kceaster (Jun 14, 2004)

Obviously the NBA is bending over backwards to make sure that the conspiracy buffs are thrown off the trail. Who'd a thunk it?

One good thing about the Pistons winning though would be that all this talk about the West being so much better would be proved as bunk. GO EASTERN CONFERENCE!

KC


----------



## blhowes (Jun 14, 2004)

[b:91747b8002]Bryan wrote:[/b:91747b8002]
Did you see the complaining the Lakers were doing with the refs? They fell apart at the end! 

Yeah, they sure seemed frustrated. 

I was a little surprised, though pleased, how it turned out. The Lakers usually seem to prevail when its so close at the end.

I was really impressed with Detroit's defense. They were really tight most of the game. Not every team can contain Colby Bryant the way they did. Nevertheless, Colby still managed a couple of pretty impressive shots.

And did you see some of those Piston fast breaks in I think it was the 2nd and 3rd quarters? 

Bob

[Edited on 6-14-2004 by blhowes]


----------



## staythecourse (Jun 14, 2004)

COlby did some great moves - two that come to mind where he deeked out two or three guys in frustration after Detroit got a shot or two in. Risky but it worked for him. He couldn't have kept that up all game though.

Shaq is a bear - I hadn't seen how plain strong the man is on the court. He'd muscle the ball beneath the basket and score. I think getting the ball to him when he was in the crease more would have been bad news for Detroit. THeir loss - literally.


----------



## blhowes (Jun 14, 2004)

[b:dda9f65247]Bryan wrote:[/b:dda9f65247]
Shaq is a bear - I hadn't seen how plain strong the man is on the court. He'd muscle the ball beneath the basket and score. I think getting the ball to him when he was in the crease more would have been bad news for Detroit. THeir loss - literally. 

And if you look at those who guarded him, they looked pretty strong as well - but not quite strong enough.

I'm kind of glad the Lakers didn't go to Shaq more than they did. In addition to perhaps changing the outcome of the game, to me its really boring to watch him stand under the basket and toss the ball in. It reminds me of me when I play against my second grade son out back. He's impressed that I can get the ball in no matter what he does, but anybody else would say, &quot;Of course. Look how much bigger and stronger you are!&quot;. You could put 2 or 3 guys on him and there was really nothing they could do to stop him.

Bob


----------



## Mary (Jun 14, 2004)

There was a great article on SI.com about how the Pistons, even though the definate underdogs in the series, are doing more than proving themselves...

One of the sentences from the article was, &quot;No team has ever come back from a 3-1 deficit in the finals, and the Lakers are not looking like they're up to being the first.&quot; 

I personally hope they win tomorrow night - it would be great for Detroit to win at home, especially since Jimmy Kimmel's nasty crack about my fair city. I'd like to see him get proved wrong...BIG TIME!

Did anyone see Kid Rock's rendition of America the Beautiful last night? Um...OK. I have to draw the line on the whole hometown pride thing somewhere, and I think I just found the cutoff. Wow, but he cannot sing! 

But, boy howdy, did Mason ever do an awesome intro! (I guess I haven't seen any of the other intros...does he do them all?) They ought to get Arthur P. to do an intro, if they haven't already...

DON'T FORGET TO WATCH THE PRE-GAME TOMORROW - ARETHA FRANKLIN (THE QUEEN OF SOUL) WILL BE SINGING THE NATIONAL ANTHEM. SU-WEET!

I am reserving the &quot;Happy Dance&quot; for the time being. But if you could see me, I am grinning from ear to ear.

OH! And Rasheed had his best game of the series last night...

Mary


----------



## staythecourse (Jun 14, 2004)

*Detroit's got it*

I already told my dad and brother in Detroit's burbs to start buying the memoribilia.

I am way out of the loop when it comes to hip hop - can't define it if it was on a test - but that Kid Rock was trying to find notes to fit our anthem that just weren't there - to the point I laughed. His mustache will grow in next year, too.

Tuesday, Tuesday, Tuesday!!!!!


----------



## blhowes (Jun 14, 2004)

Just curious. When you were watching the game last night, were the announcers speaking Spanish for a while? In our area, they listed all the different languages that were broadcasting the playoffs. After a little while, everything was in Spanish for probably 5 or 10 minutes. The cable station then blocked out the video for a few seconds and then the it returned to the english broadcast.


----------



## staythecourse (Jun 14, 2004)

*Yeah*

They wanted us to hear what the announcers from the Phillipines sounded like. They knew they were on and had big ol' (down south you say big ol' a lot - first slang you learn down hear) as I was saying big 'ol grins on their faces.


----------



## blhowes (Jun 14, 2004)

I saw their &quot;big ol' smiles&quot; and it was funny to watch the game while listening to a foreign language. As you watched, you heard a bunch of mumble-jumble, but from time-to-time could recognize the player's name, so you knew he was either driving, or stole the ball, or something. I didn't feel like I missed much. I was hoping they'd switch over after a while to Chinese or something to add even more variety to the game.

Bob


----------



## staythecourse (Jun 14, 2004)

*That would have been funny*

They would have had the same grins, except kinda communist and all the forced enthusiasm of people that could not choose their profession but chosen for them.


----------



## Mary (Jun 14, 2004)

[quote:d54a32f3ca][i:d54a32f3ca]Originally posted by staythecourse[/i:d54a32f3ca]
I already told my dad and brother in Detroit's burbs to start buying the memoribilia.

I am way out of the loop when it comes to hip hop - can't define it if it was on a test - but that Kid Rock was trying to find notes to fit our anthem that just weren't there - to the point I laughed. His mustache will grow in next year, too.

Tuesday, Tuesday, Tuesday!!!!! [/quote:d54a32f3ca]

Now, now, Bryan...let's not count our chickens just yet...(although it's not looking good for LA at all at this point!)

Yes. Kid Rock's voice (and his &quot;look&quot is special, isn't it? Not exactly the advertisement for Detroit that I would like. His basic sound is hip-hop/hard rock (you know, lots of headbanginess to it)...The funny thing is, he has now had 2 songs in a row which get played (overandoverandover) on the local &quot;country&quot; station - Young Country, which is basically Top 40 Country songs. He did a duet with Sheryl Crow, and now he has a solo pop-country hit. I don't get it. He can't sing. I mean, he REALLY can't sing. But then, neither can his former sidekick, Uncle Kracker, who not only can't sing, but doesn't even write original songs, just covers songs that were hits in the 70s. Wow. It takes SO LITTLE talent to be a star today...

Anyway, I've already got the toothpicks out for Tuesday's game...

LET'S GO PISTONS!!!!

Mary


----------



## ChristianasJourney (Jun 14, 2004)

I can't understand why Kid Rock and Sheryl Crow ARE on a country music station. To be honest, if I hear &quot;The first cut is the deepest&quot; one more time I think I'm going to explode.


But boy, it was a great game last night.


----------



## blhowes (Jun 14, 2004)

[b:e03006819f]Janice wrote:[/b:e03006819f]
But boy, it was a great game last night.

Yeah, games that are close like that are great games...as long as the team I'm routing for wins, that is.

I'm looking forward to tomorrow's game. I've got a feeling that its gonna be a hum dinger. I don't think the Lakers are quite ready to just roll over and play dead yet, but will come into tomorrow's game fired up and ready for battle...of course, that doesn't mean I think they'll win, but they'll sure put up a good fight.

Bob


----------



## DanielC (Jun 15, 2004)

[quote:5b359e020d][i:5b359e020d]Originally posted by Mary[/i:5b359e020d]
His basic sound is hip-hop/hard rock (you know, lots of headbanginess to it)...The funny thing is, he has now had 2 songs in a row which get played (overandoverandover) on the local &quot;country&quot; station - Young Country, which is basically Top 40 Country songs.

Mary  [/quote:5b359e020d]

There's a country music station in Detroit? Strange. That's almost as out of place as Alabama having modern vehicles.

Kid Rock was awesome in Joe Dirt though...

What thread was this? Oh yeah.... Go Pistons!

The Mailman 
Kobe :thumbdown:
Ben Wallace :thumbup:


----------



## cupotea (Jun 15, 2004)

Kid Rock is, basically, a Macomb County redneck.

His hillybilly roots run deep and can be heard especially clearly on the few ballads he's done.

By the way, he is also a Republican who strongly supports the war in Iraq.


----------



## cupotea (Jun 15, 2004)

Apropos of nothing else in this thread, and at the risk of derailing it:

Janice, have you visited Cornerstone Baptist Church on 12 Mile, in Roseville?

It's gotten a little &quot;mega&quot; but both pastors are full five pointers, they practice a plurality of elders and though they are BJU boys, I would describe their eschatology as progressive dispensationalism.

Of course there's also the Outreach Bible Study I attend (PCA). We meet Fridays at 7pm at Deebe's coffee shop, Hoover, north of 12 Mile Rd.

[Edited on 6-15-2004 by Steadfast]


----------



## Mary (Jun 15, 2004)

[quote:1d8ebb2dec][i:1d8ebb2dec]Originally posted by Steadfast[/i:1d8ebb2dec]
Apropos of nothing else in this thread, and at the risk of derailing it:

Janice, have you visited Cornerstone Baptist Church on 12 Mile, in Roseville?

It's gotten a little &quot;mega&quot; but both pastors are full five pointers, they practice a plurality of elders and though they are BJU boys, I would describe their eschatology as progressive dispensationalism.

Of course there's also the Outreach Bible Study I attend (PCA). We meet Fridays at 7pm at Deebe's coffee shop, Hoover, north of 12 Mile Rd.

[Edited on 6-15-2004 by Steadfast] [/quote:1d8ebb2dec]

Hi Steadfast,

I am currently attending Cornerstone! It came highly recommended by another member of the board.

What are you studying right now in your OBS?

Mary :bs2:


----------



## Mary (Jun 15, 2004)

DanielC,

Yes, there is 1 country station here in Motown. They play mostly Top 40 country...and they have a weekend fest every spring called the Downtown Hoedown. My attitude is, if they consider Eddie Rabbitt's &quot;I Love a Rainy Night&quot; to be a &quot;classic&quot; country song, something is a little wrong. However, it's better than nothing. I guess.

I've got nothing against Kid personally. I just think that people who can't sing shouldn't agree to sing the national anthem at major events (like Roseanne a few years ago...) I guess P. Diddy is currently in a Broadway revival of &quot;Raisin in the Sun&quot; and apparently he can't sing either! Who would have known? Rappers can't sing...

Is everybody psyched up for tonight's game? I am going to need a couple of double espressos to keep me up that late - my softball game wasn't over until 11 last night, so by the time I got to bed it was nearly 1. I am feeling it this am.

A sign spotted at Sunday's game:

&quot;FEAR THE FRO&quot;

Gotta love it!!

Mary :bs2:


----------



## cupotea (Jun 15, 2004)

Mary,

We are currently in the 17th chapter of Acts. We have a very diverse group; ex-catholics, young adults, only two or three others have had any immersion in Reformed theology so it's exciting to be watching the 'lights go on'.


----------



## cupotea (Jun 15, 2004)

Mary,

By the way, I know Pastor Benge fairly well and have great respect for him. He is a gifted teacher.


----------



## staythecourse (Jun 15, 2004)

*Little Flower Knights.*

Hey Mary,

Like naming your boy &quot;Sue&quot; (back to classic country). I bet they grew up with a chip on their shoulder.

Come on now...Tonight's the NIGHT! Our hootin' &amp; hollerin' at the TV screen is gonna push my boys over the edge! I am pushin' out all doubt!

Who knows Dwight Yokem's &quot;Readin', Writin', Route 23?&quot; The Hillbilly's (which my dad's one) that came from the fields of KY took Route 23 up to Detroit to work the assembly lines or other some such work. Country music has a great musical heritage with some deeeeeep roots that effect all of music today, except maybe Kidd Rock.

Why did you have to bring up &quot;I Love the Rainy Nights?&quot; A Rabbit worth skinning. What's with, &quot;The moon shinin' bright?&quot; I've been trying to forget that line for over a decade now and you bring it up. Thanks a lot.  If I sing that song the rest of the day I'll find your week spot, too, lady.


----------



## Mary (Jun 15, 2004)

Steadfast,

Do you really know Pastor Benge? I am really impressed with him - as a matter of fact, I'm pretty disappointed there won't be any pm service this Sunday - I was trying to plan around getting back to church in time to hear him. He's going through Genesis right now, and it's a great series. Actually, I have yet to hear a bad sermon there at all. So, Father's Day takes precedence, and I will be glad to spend the whole afternoon with the Dadster!

I think I might check out this Bible study Friday night (although I keep thinking I have something going on on Friday pm...hopefully it will come to me soon!) I know where 12 and Hoover is - don't know the shop but I'm sure I can find it. Is the group large enough to where I can find YOU?

Mary :bs2:


----------



## Mary (Jun 15, 2004)

Bryan,

&quot;Come on now...Tonight's the NIGHT! Our hootin' &amp; hollerin' at the TV screen is gonna push my boys over the edge! I am pushin' out all doubt!&quot;

I am soooo hoping that this is it! Did you see Aretha sing the anthem? Was it just me, or was she lip-synching?

&quot;Who knows Dwight Yokem's &quot;Readin', Writin', Route 23?&quot; The Hillbilly's (which my dad's one) that came from the fields of KY took Route 23 up to Detroit to work the assembly lines or other some such work. Country music has a great musical heritage with some deeeeeep roots that effect all of music today, except maybe Kidd Rock.&quot;

I love Dwight! There's a whole story about &quot;Route 23&quot; in one of my cookbooks - the author interviews lots of country stars about their childhoods and the food they loved growing up (mostly cooked by mom and/or grandma). It's a great cookbook!

&quot;Why did you have to bring up &quot;I Love the Rainy Nights?&quot; A Rabbit worth skinning. What's with, &quot;The moon shinin' bright?&quot; I've been trying to forget that line for over a decade now and you bring it up. Thanks a lot.  If I sing that song the rest of the day I'll find your week spot, too, lady.&quot;

Hahahahaha. My work here is done. 

Mary


----------



## Mary (Jun 15, 2004)

To all who watched the playoffs, and followed the finals closely, what did I say weeks ago?

IT'S ALL ABOUT THE DEFENSE!!!

[b:1a69ac91cf]WOO-HOO!!! THE DETROIT PISTONS!!![/b:1a69ac91cf]



And one more for Rasheed!!!!



Mary


----------



## Ianterrell (Jun 15, 2004)

Whooohoooo!!!! Deeeetroit! Deeeetriot!


----------



## DanielC (Jun 16, 2004)

:bs2::yes::yes::bs2:


----------



## DanielC (Jun 16, 2004)

Ok Mary, here's my question:

I was reading a couple articles about some no-name team from somewhere in California being completely humiliated by the world champion Detroit Pistons, and one of the articles was entitled &quot;Motor - riffic!&quot; and another mentioned &quot;Motor town&quot; and another something about Motown. This might have been obvious and I just didn't catch it until now, but is the musical genre Motown named after Detroit?

That would improve my impressions of Detroit, seeing how I rank Motown as one of the top musical styles of all time, just slightly behind the '80's power-ballad of course. Really the only thing I know about Detroit is that solving their traffic problems was one of the hardest scenarios on SimCity. And that they have one quasi-country station.

And the World Champion Pistons


----------



## cupotea (Jun 16, 2004)

Mary,

You are more than welcome to our bible study. We meet in the basement and range between 15-25 people on any given Friday. I will not be there this Friday as I am taking the family camping but I should be there next Friday. You'll know me because I'll be the big guy talking all the time at whom everyone will be rolling their eyes goodnaturedly.

The Pistons Rule!


----------



## Mary (Jun 16, 2004)

Daniel C wrote:
[quote:f7e7c086e6]
This might have been obvious and I just didn't catch it until now, but is the musical genre Motown named after Detroit? 
[/quote:f7e7c086e6]

Why yes, yes it is! Motown Records was founded in Detroit and based in Detroit until the 80s, when they moved out to LA. The old studio headquarters is still standing, and is now a museum, on The Boulevard. Detroit is called (and has been called) Motown and The Motor City for a long time now.

You do know what a Piston is, don't you? (It's another automobile reference!)

I have no idea what a SimCity is...

GO PISTONS!!!

Mary


----------

